# Words of wisdom for those thinking that they're worthless



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

"You are part of the universe of creation as much as the birds, stars, and trees. If this is a benign and supportive universe we live in, then in essence you're good, lovable, and worthy of respect just by virtue of the fact that you're here. However you behave -- whatever choices you make -- you are still inherently good and worthwhile. Your own judgements of yourself, however negative, do not ultimately count if you are a creation of the universe as much as everything else."


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of the Max Ehrmann poem,_ Desiderata_. 



> Desiderata
> by Max Ehrmann
> 
> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste,
> ...


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice. thx for posting it . btw i find the statue in your avatar intriguing. mind telling me the name of it  thx


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Hey you're welcome, and thanks.  

As for the Neptune/Poseidon statue - I'm not sure if it has an official title. Often statues are named for their sculptors, or locations - both which I can't recall at this moment. I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## 1shygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

cubanscorpio..love that quote!!


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

1shygirl said:


> cubanscorpio..love that quote!!


glad you liked it


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

_A Motivational Poem _ 
*Life's Mirror* 
_ Poet: Madeline Bridges_ 
There are loyal hearts, there are spirits brave, 
There are souls that are pure and true, 
Then give the world the best you have, 
And the best will come back to you. 

Give love, and love to your life will flow, 
A strength in your utmost need, 
Have faith, and a score of hearts will show 
Their faith in your word and deed. 

Give truth, and your gift will be paid in kind; 
And honor will honor meet; 
And a smile that is sweet will surely find 
A smile that is just as sweet. 

Give pity and sorrow to those who mourn, 
You will gather in flowers again 
The scattered seeds from your thoughts outborne, 
Though the sowing seemed but vain. 

For life is the mirror of king and slave, 
'Tis just what we are and do; 
*Then give to the world the best you have, 
And the best will come back to you. *


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

cubanscorpio said:


> very nice. thx for posting it . btw i find the statue in your avatar intriguing. mind telling me the name of it  thx


Okay, I looked it up. It is called "The Statue of Neptune" at Rubenshuis Museum (Peter Paul Ruben's House) in Antwerp, Belgium. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Phoenix87 said:


> _A Motivational Poem _
> *Life's Mirror*
> _ Poet: Madeline Bridges_
> There are loyal hearts, there are spirits brave,
> ...


Nice poem! *Adds to collection*


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I love _Desiderata_. I got a laminated copy of it at an abbey giftshop near the Wales-England border many years ago and read it every now and then to help keep healthy perspective of my chaos 

wise words welcome


----------



## EFD (Jul 16, 2010)

I appreciate the words of wisdom, cubanscorpio. Thanks!


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

^


Neptunus said:


> Okay, I looked it up. It is called "The Statue of Neptune" at Rubenshuis Museum (Peter Paul Ruben's House) in Antwerp, Belgium. :b


awesome thx


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

hey thanx for posting it.................
its really nice...........


----------

